# Premie & Pediatric Coding



## slgarland (Dec 20, 2011)

Last month I started an internship at a pediatric hospital in Baltimore. This has been a wonderful experience so far and I am happy to say the medical records department has offered me a part time position, that is all they can afford at this time. I would welcome any advice from any of my fellow coders who have coded premie and full term babies with serious complications as to books, websites, personal experiences that have helped you in your job. Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 27, 2011)

*Professional or Facility Fee?*

Will you be coding for Professional or Facility services?  There is a significant difference.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

